# Speedart?



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 9, 2009)

I seem to find digital speedart better looking than the normal, detailed digital art.

Is it just me, or did anyone else experience this?


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm... I often try to practice speedart. This is tough though but not impossible.


----------



## Karshken (Jul 9, 2009)

It does seem to have a much more 'alive' feeling to it, mind you whenever I try speedpainting it generally takes ages anyway or just ends up looking like i was fingerpainting. =/


----------



## krisCrash (Jul 10, 2009)

Sometimes I can really hate if an image is too polished, it's okay if it looks painted. But it really depends on the artwork


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I did a quick digital piece for a watcher kiriban yesterday, and it came out like magic. Just the day before I was pulling my hair out over a more complicated piece, but this went so well. 
From a viewer standpoint, I like these pieces because they look so effortless =3


----------



## Aden (Jul 14, 2009)

I find speedpaintings usually have a better grasp on overall lighting and mood, funny enough.


----------



## Kashii (Jul 21, 2009)

**going to sound really slow** what is speedart??


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 22, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> Sometimes I can really hate if an image is too polished, it's okay if it looks painted. But it really depends on the artwork



That's because of "hide and seek" our minds like to complete the image instead of having everything rendered. When you apply interesting shapes while keeping the basics in mind everything else fills out. That's why the Impressionist movement was so exciting. You'd realize that you don't have to always *mix* to get the right shade of purple, but placement of colors can give an illusion. The looseness of the brush strokes gave energy to the piece. 

But again, the overall shapes is what people look for. You'll also find the pieces that hold the most interest have the best edge control too.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2009)

what speed qualify as speed art ?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 22, 2009)

That actually varies. It's a practice to get yourself to make a piece that's recognizable within a certain time frame. In some ways its similar to http://painting.about.com/od/artglossarya/g/defallaprima.htm because it's done with less constraints and in a lot of ways a time frame due to the subject you are painting. You can't capture a sunset in 12 hours if doing it Alla Prima..you have to skip some steps to do it quickly. 

Say you decide to paint a forest in 2 hours. How would you do it, how do you make it interesting?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_painting


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2009)

This one does speedart... however she usually only does it because she'd otherwise lose focus and drift off to other things. :3  I know. I'm a horrible artist, don't follow my example XD


----------



## Torrent (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been forcing myself to do rapid doodles and sketches to loosen myself up.


----------

